# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Geckos - Incubator Temps

## JohnNJ

What temp range is required for crested gecko eggs?  I'm setting up an incubator for ball python eggs and the temp needs to be 88-90 degrees. Is that too hot for geckos?

Thanks

----------


## Rylmad

Most incubate at between 75-78 degrees.  88-90 is too hot for these.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Yes, that would be much too hot.  A large majority of breeders don't even use incubators for crested eggs, it's one of the many benefits.  As long as your temperatures are suitable for your cresteds your eggs should be good to go as well.  Lower temps will result in longer incubation times and shorter times as the temps increase.

----------


## Sarin

The lower the better. I would reccommend 65-70 degrees but up to 75 is fine. I'd try not to go past 75 degrees if possible. Over 80 is too hot.

----------


## lance

I just use room temp in a sterlite tub with a lid and perlite and 60% humidity open for 5 minutes once a week and your good. Worked for me been breeding Crestie's for 3 years had no egg issues yet.

Lance

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I always incubated at room temps  :Good Job:

----------


## JohnNJ

> I just use room temp in a sterlite tub with a lid and perlite and 60% humidity open for 5 minutes once a week and your good. Worked for me been breeding Crestie's for 3 years had no egg issues yet.
> 
> Lance


How do you regulate humidity in a sealed tub? Wouldn't it reach 100% if the medium was soaked correctly?

----------


## Homegrownscales

Crestie eggs like a bit drier medium. So it shouldn't be as wet as Bp medium. Also at room temps the water in the medium doesn't evaporate as quickly so no it doesn't have 100% humidity. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## JohnNJ

> Crestie eggs like a bit drier medium. So it shouldn't be as wet as Bp medium. Also at room temps the water in the medium doesn't evaporate as quickly so no it doesn't have 100% humidity. 
> 
> 
> Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com


But what about the egg boxes that do not use any medium?  There's just water in the bottom of the box.

----------


## Homegrownscales

You mean the subsadrateless method? I've never used that for cresties. Let's face it were not always around when babies hatch. I would think that there would be a possibility of drowning doing things like that. But again the temp isn't that High for incubation so humidity isn't very high. 
You get Humidity from heat. Water needs to heat up and evaporate to become humidity. If you are incubating in room temp you're not going to get that. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## joshsfrogs

I incubate at room temperature- slightly lower temperatures are better for them, as it seems to produce larger, healthier babies.  Many breeders also claim that incubation temperatures at the lower end of the acceptable temperature range produce hatchlings with more conspicuous, defined head structure.

Dan Szewczyk

----------


## lance

> How do you regulate humidity in a sealed tub? Wouldn't it reach 100% if the medium was soaked correctly?


I use perlite and only do enough water to clump it up but with no water leaking, I never had my humidity go over 60% I use it sparingly and monitor the humidity with a meter and open the lid for 5 minutes once a week to help remove stagnate air and some moisture goes away. I will take some pics of my incubator so you can see. But my humidity is always around 58-60% humidity. I also sometimes even have to add water thorough-out the egg incubating season since I have several clutches in there as well as hatchlings hatching.

hope that helps

Lance

----------

